# CBBT Tautog, 02/11/2019



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) for tog (blackfish) again on 02/11/2019.
I caught 2 togs out of 5 bites at two pylons. One was a keeper at 19"

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice catch Joe. Enjoyed as always.


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

That looks delicious!!! I caught my first Tautog last year in Mass. off of Martha's Vineyard. Great eating!!!


----------

